# Filem.sys -> Bluescreen?



## karldetlef (28. Juli 2003)

Ich hab das Prob schon ne ganze Weile!
Immer wenn ich meinen Computer neustarte bin ich kurz in Windoof, dann hauts mich raus und Bluescreen kommt.
Ellenlanger Fehlercode und darunter steht dann irgendwie Filem.sys .... (Windows XP Pro)
Das kanns doch nicht sein, oder jetzt hab ich meine Soundkarte umgebaut, weil deren Gameport zu wenig Ressourcen hat wollt ich mal testen, obs bei einem anderen Slot anders ausschaut, jetzt hats mich sogar schon beim normalen booten rausgehauen 
Primäres Prob jedoch ist das mit dem Filem.sys.
Ich hab ne Sapphire Atlantis 9500 Pro AMD XP 2400+ und MB: Epox 8RDA;
DMX Xfire 1024.
Noch was: ich hab die Datei Filem.sys in Windows\System32\Drivers gefunden.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## Tobias K. (28. Juli 2003)

moin


Also wenn es wirklich an der Hardware liegt, dann erst alle Karten raus und dann nacheinander wieder rein und gucken bei welcher Karte der Fehler autritt.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## karldetlef (28. Juli 2003)

Gut, meinst du das ginge auch ein wenig einfacher?
Kann es eigentlich an der Windows Version liegen, ich hab nämlich nicht mal SP 1 für Win XP installiert.
Jetzt bei der Soundkarte kam der Fehler, aber der Fehler kommt ja eben nicht nur bei der Soundkarte....
hm...


----------



## Byteburger (20. November 2003)

Hallo!
Ist das Problem noch aktuell?
Ich hatte die gleichen Fehler und mein System stand kurz vor dem Gnadenstoß.

Nahcdem ich nach "filem.sys" gegoogelt habe, fand ich eine andere Version dieser Datei, mit der ich das Original überschrieb. (Die neue war etwas größer.) Leider weiß ich die Url der Bezugsquelle nicht mehr. War aber "sauber".

Und siehe da: Patient ist kuriert. Damit habe ich auch gleichzeitig ein Problem mit meinen Profilen im System erschlagen.

Viel Erfolg beim Kurieren.


----------



## karldetlef (20. November 2003)

Ja klar, das hab ich noch manchmal... =)
Jedoch eher selten, kommt meistens vor, eben wenn ich neustarte...
Oder wenn ich gleich sofort sobald der Computer dann aufm Desktop is ein Prog - Winamp z.Bsp. - starte.
Oder sonst, aber kommt nicht mehr so oft =)
Irgendwie glaub ich ja, das hängt vonner Soundkarte ab...
Wäre cool, wenn die URL nochma findsch, sonst kann ich ja auch selber kucken, aber wie gesagt es hat sich gebessert, und wenn ich formatier mach ich mal noch ne andere XP-Vers. drauf  Mal kucken obs mit der dann geht...


----------



## novier (20. November 2003)

Hallo,
hab dasselbe Problem mit dieser Filem.sys,
allerdings auf Win2000 auf nem Gericom Laptop.
Beim Kaltstart kackt er einmal ab, bevors dann
geht. Als Ursache könnte evtl meine PCMCIA-ISDN
Karte in Frage kommen. Bin ich offline und erhalte
einen Anruf, dann zerschiesst  es mir mein System
und ich brauch 3-4 Neustarts bis ich wieder
fehlerfrei drin bin im Win. Nach einem Start im
abgesichertem Modus gehts dann wieder fehlerfrei
oder ich brauch - wies halt momentan ist - einen
Warmstart, daß es funktioniert..


----------



## Kongetto (17. Juni 2004)

http://www.rrfinance.com/dllaccess/ 
Dort gibts die Datei filem.sys
Viel Spass!


----------

